# Eukanuba no longer at Petsmart?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I received an email this morning from Petsmart stating they will no longer be carrying Eukanuba at their stores. I wonder if it is just Petsmart or will I need to look for a new food? 

I know many here don't like this food, but Merlin has been on it for almost 4 years and is doing great on it! Hate to have to find a new food and I hope that's not the case. 

Plus, if I have to go to Petco to get it it's a lot farther away. Dang it! :no:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bummer! Do you have a local farm & feed store? Not just Tractor Supply but a mom and pop type store! I gave found they will order in anything you want. My parents live in a small town and they order anything my mom wants! Cheaper too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have other petstores in your area?

Here in MI I usually go to Pet Supplies Plus? <- They were here way before Petsmart and I prefer them because they have more US made treats and chews and a wider variety of dog food. 

Petsmart a lot if not all of their chews are made in China.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You can find Eukanuba at a lot of places besides Petsmart and often at a lower price. Try your local feed mill.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you have a Walmart? They might carry it too


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

They are discontinuing the Eukanuba cat food. The dog food will still be carried.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Riley's Mom said:


> They are discontinuing the Eukanuba cat food. The dog food will still be carried.


Thanks!! Just saw this on Eukanuba's facebook page too! Whew!


----------

